# Il decalogo della felicità.



## lunaiena (10 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) DARE
> Fare cose per gli altri aiutarli mettere a disposizione non solo il proprio denaro, ma anche tempo e idee.
> 
> 2) RELAZIONARSI
> ...


----------

